# Contest winners?



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Will there be an official post on the final tallies?


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

That's what was on my mind also.


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Buuuump!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 22, 2008)

Contest???


----------



## camocook (Jul 22, 2008)

Rumor has it ,we all won.I feel like a winner. I said WINNER not.......


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

I can go along with that I guess. Could have saved the voting threads then I suppose, but that's cool.


----------



## grothe (Jul 22, 2008)

First thing I read since sunday.....

Wonder what I was talkin about?
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=20368

So much for "on the hook to help out the new folks and all that chivalry stuff too"


----------



## capt dan (Jul 22, 2008)

Bubba, I think Richtee meant "throwdown", not competition.

Grothe, this was just for fun and everyone doesn't have to play in order for it to be fun or serve a purpose. If everyone did the throwdown, and posted all the stuff, we would still be reading about it. 
Different strokes for different folks. I personally think 35 entries is excellent, and alot of them are newbies, thats a bonus, and may be the real intention of the throwdown. I read your post that you linked above, and I don't agree,

Your quote:

 Where was all the partcipation? All I read this past week was how "it use to be". I haven't been here long enough to know what that is suppose to mean...... but someone stepped up to the plate and tried to get everyone together in a common cause, even if it was just for fun, and where is everybody???? The next time you have a gripe - Keep it to yourself!!!!! Us newbies Don't want to hear it .
end quote.


I think you are speaking for  yourself, not all newbies, and apear to be doing some *****ing of your own. I agree though that everyone is entitled to their opinions.Please don't jump down peoples thrats for not wanting to play.

I didn't participate in the throwdown for various reasons, and I mentioned it in the thread. I did however participate in the voting, its the least I could do. I also thing that BBQG did a fine job of orchestrating the event, and even had some outstanding, if not  winning fatties of her own.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 22, 2008)

You got a question, ask it...
You need some help, ask for it...
I'm a member on 5 other forums, moderator on 2, trying to run 3 businesses to keep the money flowing to do what i love!
Did'nt hear about this throwdown until after it started, been making fatties for a couple years now and didn't see the big deal about this one....

Instead of complaining about the lack of contribution, do your best to contribute yourself!

things were different, and things have changed, but the biggest thing is the lack of respect the "noobs" give to the senior members...
If someone was griping, it was probably for a reason, and until you've put in your time, keep your opinions to yourself and go with the flow....


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 22, 2008)

Why do people feel the need to dig up issues that have been dead and buried?  If you read the entire thread by Grothe you would have noticed that he admitted that he got worked up and simply apologized for his comments.

A knee jerk reaction will not solve anything!  Read everything before blasting away at someone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lets just smoke some meat!


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah...I was incorrect in my terminology. Din't mean to create confusion, Bubba.  Mark this day down, and remind me I once made a mistake!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 22, 2008)

Contest, throwdown, same thing.....sorry i missed it!


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah...me too. But upon seeing some of the virtuosity in sausage... I'da got skunked anyway!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow 35 entries to me is great.  I enjoyed the viewing as well as the reading following the threads all weekend.  I belong to a American Legion here and we have a 250 member base.   We got maybe 12 to a meeting.  If we could get that amount people at are meetings it would be great.  I commend all the people who jumped in to make it a success.  Now that I have my smoker fixed if outside interferences don't get in the way I am looking to particpate also.  I joined the forum to learn and share what I know.  If I should come across with something I don't agree I don't have to respond.  Just my 2 cents worth.  And once again Great Job by all.  To me there was no losers but only a forum of winners from people who entered to those who followed.


----------

